# problem with compling program by makefile



## Apfik (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello all,
I am very new in using terminal and I have got problem with compiling a program evalglare for glare analysis. I am sure I am doing so beginner mistake, but I can not figure it out. I am installing it on mac OSX 10.5.8.

what I have done is I unpacked evalglare-v0.9f.tar.gz which contains files

Makefile
evalglare.c
pictool.c
platform.h
buglist
documentation_v0.9f.pdf
pictool.h

and folders

geometry
common

The file "documentation_v0.9f.pdf" does not contains any instructions how ti install, it is documentation of the program functionality.

What I did I have run from the package
David:evalglare Dave$ make

getting those lines
gcc -c -g -DMSDOS -DPICT_GLARE -DFLOAT=double -O3 -Wall -o common/color.o common/color.c -I. -Igeometry
gcc -c -g -DMSDOS -DPICT_GLARE -DFLOAT=double -O3 -Wall -o common/resolu.o common/resolu.c -I. -Igeometry
common/resolu.c: In function 'str2resolu':
common/resolu.c:98: warning: implicit declaration of function 'atoi'
gcc -c -g -DMSDOS -DPICT_GLARE -DFLOAT=double -O3 -Wall -o common/header.o common/header.c -I. -Igeometry
gcc -c -g -DMSDOS -DPICT_GLARE -DFLOAT=double -O3 -Wall -o common/image.o common/image.c -I. -Igeometry
gcc -c -g -DMSDOS -DPICT_GLARE -DFLOAT=double -O3 -Wall -o common/fvect.o common/fvect.c -I. -Igeometry
gcc -c -g -DMSDOS -DPICT_GLARE -DFLOAT=double -O3 -Wall -o common/badarg.o common/badarg.c -I. -Igeometry
gcc -c -g -DMSDOS -DPICT_GLARE -DFLOAT=double -O3 -Wall -o common/words.o common/words.c -I. -Igeometry
gcc -c -g -DMSDOS -DPICT_GLARE -DFLOAT=double -O3 -Wall -o common/fputword.o common/fputword.c -I. -Igeometry
gcc -c -g -DMSDOS -DPICT_GLARE -DFLOAT=double -O3 -Wall -o common/expandarg.o common/expandarg.c -I. -Igeometry
gcc -c -g -DMSDOS -DPICT_GLARE -DFLOAT=double -O3 -Wall -o common/wordfile.o common/wordfile.c -I. -Igeometry
gcc -c -g -DMSDOS -DPICT_GLARE -DFLOAT=double -O3 -Wall -o common/bmalloc.o common/bmalloc.c -I. -Igeometry
gcc -c -g -DMSDOS -DPICT_GLARE -DFLOAT=double -O3 -Wall -o common/mat4.o common/mat4.c -I. -Igeometry
gcc -c -g -DMSDOS -DPICT_GLARE -DFLOAT=double -O3 -Wall -o pictool.o pictool.c -I. -Igeometry
In file included from pictool.h:12,
from pictool.c:1:
geometry/g3affine.h:14:19: error: GL/gl.h: No such file or directory
In file included from pictool.h:12,
from pictool.c:1:
geometry/g3affine.h:26: error: syntax error before 'GLdouble'
geometry/g3affine.h:27: error: syntax error before 'GLdouble'
pictool.c: In function 'read_exposure':
pictool.c:89: error: nested functions are disabled, use -fnested-functions to re-enable
pictool.c: In function 'pict_read_fp':
pictool.c:228: warning: unused variable 'ex'
pictool.c: In function 'pict_write_fp':
pictool.c:519: warning: unused variable 'argv'
pictool.c:518: warning: unused variable 'argc'
make: *** [pictool.o] Error 1

and when I tried to run

David:evalglare Dave$ make install

I have got this error and the program was not install.
make: *** No rule to make target `install'. Stop.

Thank you for any advices
David


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 25, 2011)

Post the contents of the "Makefile" file here.  It looks like it doesn't contain a directive to perform "install."


----------



## Apfik (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you for replay. I guess you may be right. I am not sure what I was exactly doing so there could be required some other step to do which I was not aware of. Anyway I figure it out how to run the program, I have found the compiled version for mac in other distribution and just copied it to /usr/local/bin. It is working now. 
Thank you David


----------



## artov (Mar 25, 2011)

It seems that Apple does not have OpenGL files standard place. Google gave some hints, but mainly it seems that directory others call GL is OpenGL in OS X. Either edit the makefile (and programs) or create suitable symbolic link.


----------

